# best ph for late flowering



## bizzy323 (Aug 19, 2008)

whats the best ph for late flowering? also is it good to have a fan in the flowering room? i heard fans make them stretch?:holysheep:


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

no you NEED fans especially in the flowering room to fight against humidity and the dreaded mold.  Are you growing in soil?


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 19, 2008)

i keep my ph between 5.8 & 6.0 at all times


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 19, 2008)

i grow in soil and i keep my ph between 6.0-6.8, but not sure if what is best for flower cycle i just stay in that range and have had good results..


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 19, 2008)

soil grows your ph should stay between 6.3 and 7.0 for hydro it should be between 5.8 and 6.3.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2008)

ruffryder777 said:
			
		

> i keep my ph between 5.8 & 6.0 at all times


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090
   ... I think a little lower ph is probably beneficial late in flower, but should still remaiin "above" 6.0 at all times, for soil grows.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 19, 2008)

thnx guys, ya i grow in soil and use ocean forest u guys think ocean forest has enough P for 2 weeks for flower>?


----------

